# SID fork legs



## 02GF74 (28 Jan 2008)

Are the SID inner fork legs identical?

I have the Rock Shox Sid Carbon World Cup. The manual as well as decals on the fork show the left hand leg to be the postive and negative spring air chambers and the right leg to be some other air adjustment (damping?) but the air valves are not.
(left and right from drivers positon)

So I am thinking they have been assembled back to front? Hence the question.

Anyone know if it is an easy job to take apart and reassemble?
Anyone know about the "SID threaded base retainer tool" that is needed to remove the dual air assembly?


----------



## stevenb (28 Jan 2008)

The legs are the same on SID forks.
My SID Race forks have the left hand side with positive top and negative bottom valves. The right hand leg is the 'Pure Delight' system which allows damping comfort.

The left and right are determined as if you were sitting on the bike.
I'm not sure how easy it is to carry out a basic service.
Your local LBS might be worth a phone call to see if they are authorised repairers/stockists. Luckily my LBS are repairers and stockists...although I have yet to need mine servicing.

Hope this is of some help.

Steve


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2008)

How can they be assembled back to front? The brace would be at the front and more importantly the brake lugs would be on the front of the right leg.

Stop worrying and get riding!


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Feb 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> How can they be assembled back to front? The brace would be at the front and more importantly the brake lugs would be on the front of the right leg.
> 
> Stop worrying and get riding!



no I did not say back to front.

I would need to take a closer look or dismantle them but the stanchions are symmetrical. One side is the air spring that has different fitments to the other side so in threory the funciton of the legs can be swapped - whcih is what I think has happened.

the fork lower legs (the bits the move up and down) are fitted in the correct orientation.


----------



## stevenb (21 Mar 2008)

02GF74 said:


> no I did not say back to front.
> 
> I would need to take a closer look or dismantle them but the stanchions are symmetrical. One side is the air spring that has different fitments to the other side so in threory the funciton of the legs can be swapped - whcih is what I think has happened.
> 
> the fork lower legs (the bits the move up and down) are fitted in the correct orientation.


Try and contact the guys Merlin. They are very knowledgable and will help with your queries on SID forks.


----------

